# You guys reckon this will be enough food?



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Hi guys wanna try and put on some weight as best as possible.

Current stats are: approx 13.5st

6ft

 around 19-20%bf (porker)

I would like to get in shape for my hol and haven't left myself much time really, i should have kicked myself into gear sooner. Anyway i got 10 weeks to cram the food down me so do you guys think this will be enough grub to try and ge thte best poss gains in 10 weeks (no gear)

7pm: Oat Cereal, PHD Synergy shake + 1tbs Udo's choice, Banana

10pm: Turkey Breast sandwich on Brown, Some greek/Greek style yoghurt.

1pm: Chicken Breast/ Turkey Breast / Beef strips / Salmon fillet

with

Quinoa / Brown Rice / Sweet potato

with

Green Veg i.e broccoli Peas Green beans

3pm: The same but different Combination

4.30pm: Train

PWO: PHD Synergy Shake

6pm: As 1pm & 3pm but different combo.

9-10pm: Casein shake i.e USN-igf1.

Sorry i haven't got all the weights and macros but roughly what do you think? would you change/add/take away anything?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

id start again .

white jacket pot tuna cheese beans with protein shake .

rice chicken with seasoning and protein shake

steak mash veg gravy

then add in snacks like rice and tuna or whatever meat red/white/fish

work out your macros too this is most important .

lose the shakes for meal they are not replacement meals they are supplements to bump up protein .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Ok thanks mate. All that seems like high gi carbs? I thought low gi was the way to go?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no offence but your 13.5 stone wanting to bulk not a pro bodybuilder so low/high gi really dont matter at this stage .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> no offence but your 13.5 stone wanting to bulk not a pro bodybuilder so low/high gi really dont matter at this stage .


None taken, I'm working out the macro's now. Taking a frickin age. I'll post up in a sec


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> None taken, I'm working out the macro's now. Taking a frickin age. I'll post up in a sec


yeah its a pain but you get to see whats really going on .


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

And gi only really works when eaten alone. As you're mixing foods it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with ewen, the way ur earing is for lean, clean gains. Id seprate ur supplements from meals and add in another wholesome meal. Eat plenty veg, red/ white meats. White rices, also. Through some sort of high calorie/high fats in there like cheeses etc. dont be afraid to vear off whats good for u at this stage. Ur cardio will control the crap.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

It's very difficult to read copied from the spreadsheet i've just done so ill run off the totals for each meal.

Bre: cal: 768

Pro :54g

Carb: 110g

fat: 13.5g

meal 2: cal: 468

pro: 46g

carb: 52g

fat: 3.5g

Meal 3: cal: 437

pro: 40g

carb: 53g

fat: 7g

meal 4: cal: 399

pro: 33g

carb: 59g

fat: 4g

directly PWO: cal: 257

pro:35g

carb: 21g

fat: 3.4g

Meal 6: cal: 385

pro: 31g

carb: 51g

fat: 7g

Pre bed: cal: 203

pro: 40g

carb: 2.2

fat: 2.8g

TOTALS: CALORIES: 2917 PROTEIN: 279G CARBS: 348G FAT: 41G

Bare in mind i'd like to bulk but as clean as i could get away with. These are all close approximates too by the way. I have a more in depth macro list but it looks like crap trying to port it over. Flame away ;p


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no body will flame you .

i take it the foods you listed at top is what your macro is based on ?

after training is most important for protein being that it takes around 4 hours to fully digest , then the repair and growth happens .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> id start again .
> 
> white jacket pot tuna cheese beans with protein shake .
> 
> ...


I'm not replacing a meal with a shake, i'll have 1 with my breakfast, 1 directly after training as it takes me over 30 mins to get home and when i do i'll instantly cook something up. I like to take advantage of the body wanting to soak up some nutrients directly pwo. I'll have another before bed low carb as cottage cheese tastes like donkey d1ck!


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> no body will flame you .
> 
> i take it the foods you listed at top is what your macro is based on ?
> 
> after training is most important for protein being that it takes around 4 hours to fully digest , then the repair and growth happens .


Yes mate it's all based on the diet plan i had worked out above


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> Hi guys wanna try and put on some weight as best as possible.
> 
> Current stats are: approx 13.5st
> 
> ...


2 meals you have replaced , to bulk imo these need to be whole food and save the shakes when you really cant eat enough .

why not cook something put in tupperware and eat after gym ?

same for pre bed have a meal not cottage cheese


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

hold up a second mate, u said u 'wanna put on weight but ur at 19-20% bodyfat (porker)'. Then you said you got a holiday in ten weeks so u 'want to get in shape'. What are the goals here mate? I wouldnt want to be following that diet if I were wanting to get in shape for a holiday in ten weeks.

For now I would say get down to a reasonable body fat as best you can, look half decent on holiday, I mean ur tops gunna be off not on. Then once you return from holiday look for the size then.

So with that said, I would eat in a calorie deficit, hammer in the cardio and definetly lower those carbs.I also doubt you need that much protein in your diet atm either. Plenty of diet strategys on these forums or around the web for losing weight etc. Just have a search around come up with a diet and post it up mate.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> I'm not replacing a meal with a shake, i'll have 1 with my breakfast, 1 directly after training as it takes me over 30 mins to get home and when i do i'll instantly cook something up. I like to take advantage of the body wanting to soak up some nutrients directly pwo. I'll have another before bed low carb as cottage cheese tastes like donkey d1ck!


Try and get alot of ur protein in u in the morning when all ur nat gh leverls are raging. So throw some whet in ur porridge or even have a shake. The idea of having ur whey straight after training is a good one but also, keep really, really hydrated.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> 2 meals you have replaced , to bulk imo these need to be whole food and save the shakes when you really cant eat enough .
> 
> why not cook something put in tupperware and eat after gym ?
> 
> same for pre bed have a meal not cottage cheese


It's an idea i guess would maybe just be difficult trying to keep the meal cool and fresh. I always thought a lot of carbs before bed is a no go cause of adding fat?


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

waffle_head said:


> hold up a second mate, u said u 'wanna put on weight but ur at 19-20% bodyfat (porker)'. Then you said you got a holiday in ten weeks so u 'want to get in shape'. What are the goals here mate? I wouldnt want to be following that diet if I were wanting to get in shape for a holiday in ten weeks.
> 
> For now I would say get down to a reasonable body fat as best you can, look half decent on holiday, I mean ur tops gunna be off not on. Then once you return from holiday look for the size then.
> 
> So with that said, I would eat in a calorie deficit, hammer in the cardio and definetly lower those carbs.I also doubt you need that much protein in your diet atm either. Plenty of diet strategys on these forums or around the web for losing weight etc. Just have a search around come up with a diet and post it up mate.


My holiday isn't in 10 weeks. I have 10 weeks to put on weight. Then i'm doing an 8 week cutting cycle and running a cycle of ostarine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> It's an idea i guess would maybe just be difficult trying to keep the meal cool and fresh. I always thought a lot of carbs before bed is a no go cause of adding fat?


cardio and muscle will burn fat besides you could do with some fat on you .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> cardio and muscle will burn fat besides you could do with some fat on you .


Ok ok lets see if we could tweak it as i've already spent about 70quid on food haha. Do you think the calories are too low? protein too low? carbs? is it all too low? If so i can mix it up a bit like you've been saying.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

GoHeavy said:


> Try and get alot of ur protein in u in the morning when all ur nat gh leverls are raging. So throw some whet in ur porridge or even have a shake. The idea of having ur whey straight after training is a good one but also, keep really, really hydrated.


Thanks for the advice matey


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> Ok ok lets see if we could tweak it as i've already spent about 70quid on food haha. Do you think the calories are too low? protein too low? carbs? is it all too low? If so i can mix it up a bit like you've been saying.


youve worked it all out based on your body weight havent you ?


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> youve worked it all out based on your body weight havent you ?


No i'm quite new to this strict dieting lark, my aim was to get plenty down me as clean as i could manage.


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

ryt no offence the kid is sitting at 19-20% bodyfat, a porker by his own admission. surprise surprise a powerlifiting/strongman whatever is saying stuff like a bit of fat wont hurt etc etc.

He dont need any more fat on him at this stage, it will only make the cutting a lot lot harder and 8 weeks of cutting aint gunna be enough time anyway.

You should get into the habit of eating clean now even on your little 'mass pahase' . Jacket potato and beans and cheese aint the best. Who knows you may even burn a little fat and build muscle at the same time while on ur mass phase.

ok so the holiday is in 18 weeks then is it? because you did make it sound like it was in ten by the first post. You could get shredded in 18 weeks kid just saying. Id rather be shredded on holiday than a little porker even if i didnt have much muscle mass.

Just saying how I would go about things.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> No i'm quite new to this strict dieting lark, my aim was to get plenty down me as clean as i could manage.


you need to re work it m8 based on you not in general .

1.5 g of pro

2-3 g of carbs

fats around 20% of total cals

all per lb of your body weight .

add 1000 cals of protein if on aas .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

waffle_head said:


> ryt no offence the kid is sitting at 19-20% bodyfat, a porker by his own admission. surprise surprise a powerlifiting/strongman whatever is saying stuff like a bit of fat wont hurt etc etc.
> 
> He dont need any more fat on him at this stage, it will only make the cutting a lot lot harder and 8 weeks of cutting aint gunna be enough time anyway.
> 
> ...


Ok mate thanks for your advice. I chose 8 weeks to cut as i don't want to be competition cut like 4-5%bf. Just so i have abs 

Having never cut before it could be a disaster anyway, but i'll give it my best shot!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

waffle_head said:


> ryt no offence the kid is sitting at 19-20% bodyfat, a porker by his own admission. surprise surprise a powerlifiting/strongman whatever is saying stuff like a bit of fat wont hurt etc etc.
> 
> He dont need any more fat on him at this stage, it will only make the cutting a lot lot harder and 8 weeks of cutting aint gunna be enough time anyway.
> 
> ...


12 stone skinny ripped is not a good look though lol

look at the op`s avi your really think hes 20% bf ?

chambers post up a pic to determine your bf .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> 12 stone skinny ripped is not a good look though lol
> 
> look at the op`s avi your really think hes 20% bf ?
> 
> chambers post up a pic to determine your bf .


not really sure how to be honest lol, hang on


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Lets see if this works then.

My bf was a guess on somebody elses's pic a saw stating they were that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

id say 14% max you almost got 4 visible abs .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> id say 14% max you almost got 4 visible abs .


My bad


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ok so i had a look and based on my weight my protein is about right, maybe a few grams under. Need maybe another 100g of carbs, and a hell of a lot more fat based on your guidelines. Man what a ballache i had that all planned out


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if you start gaining fat just knock the carbs back a tad .

deciding what your goal is is most important though if you wanna look good then go in low cal to cut .


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> if you start gaining fat just knock the carbs back a tad .
> 
> deciding what your goal is is most important though if you wanna look good then go in low cal to cut .


Thanks for the advice. I'm not heavy enough for my liking to start a long cut. Thats why i wanted to put on a bit of weight. I'll have a look at how i can get some extra carbs and fats in there. Maybe adding stuff like cheese might be an option amongst other things.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm not heavy enough for my liking to start a long cut. Thats why i wanted to put on a bit of weight. I'll have a look at how i can get some extra carbs and fats in there. Maybe adding stuff like cheese might be an option amongst other things.


dont think about how you look in 2012 aim for 2013 a whole year will see you change big time for the better , yes its good to lok good on holiday but you could be 16 stone lean next year rather than 14.5 .

add extra virgin olive oil to your diet thats good fats and cals .

good luck .


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

ewen said:


> same for pre bed have a meal not cottage cheese


Cottage cheese is a whole food meal.



chambers9k said:


> TOTALS: CALORIES: 2917 PROTEIN: 279G CARBS: 348G FAT: 41G
> 
> ok so i had a look and based on my weight my protein is about right, maybe a few grams under. Need maybe another 100g of carbs, and a hell of a lot more fat based on your guidelines. Man what a ballache i had that all planned out


If you're looking to *lean *bulk, those calories and macros look fine as a starting point, maybe up the fats a little and reduce the carbs.

Don't add another 100g of carbs, you wont be lean bulking anymore.

See how you get on, then adjust from there.

Protein is not a few grams under, so dont fret about that. I get around 300g @ 85kg when on cycle, and around 225g when not.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice mate



Vibora said:


> Cottage cheese is a whole food meal.
> 
> If you're looking to *lean *bulk, those calories and macros look fine as a starting point, maybe up the fats a little and reduce the carbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Had to recalculate as some of my values were off

DAILY TOTALS

cal 3123

pro 277.55

carb	335.1

fat	88.8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Vibora said:


> Cottage cheese is a whole food meal.
> 
> If you're looking to *lean *bulk, those calories and macros look fine as a starting point, maybe up the fats a little and reduce the carbs.
> 
> ...


no cottage cheese is a snack i said a meal ....


----------

